# Custom haying in South Dakota and surrounding area



## KLEINHAYING (May 16, 2010)

Looking to pickup up custom haying jobs in and around South Dakota, Located in Sioux Falls and Faith South Dakota through out the year. Traveling distance will depend on acres and types of crop ect. Willing to do share crop or buy hay also.

Have supporting equipment To cut, rake, bale, and haul hay
1-john deere w235 swatcher with 16ft disc head

1-john deere R450 swather with 16ft disc head

1-john deere 569 round baler netwrap only
2- john deere 568 round balers netwrap only
1- john deere 567 round baler netwrap only
1- Hesston 4910 4x4 square baler
3- hydraulic twin rakes 2 jd 705 and 1 vermeer R23A
-supporting tractors with loaders

Call, text or Email for rates

Tyler Klein 605-310-3333 or [email protected]


----------

